# Sold! - Outback Tv Mount - Removeable Double Arm



## Jlaughter (May 19, 2012)

Update: Sold!

Hey Folks,

If you've got a new Outback, perhaps a Toy Hauler like myself, you might have a need for a second TV for the kiddies in the toy hauler section







I've got an extra TV mount from a recent project that is interchangeable with the primary TV mount used in later models - the one they use on both the inside and outside. It's this one: http://www.wallmountworld.com/RV_and_Marine_Articulating_Tilting_TV_wall_Mount_p/rv-singlearm-tilt.htm

New they're $119, I'll sell this one for $75 $50. I'm in north Georgia, happy to ship wherever. Can shoot pictures if you want them.

Thanks!

-Jeffrey


----------



## Jlaughter (May 19, 2012)

Sold!!!


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Look for it to show up in an upcoming mod.


----------

